# Comedian Daniel Tosh - He HAVS!



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Comedian Daniel Tosh (Tosh.0 on Comedy Central), who happens to be one of my favorites, DEFINITELY Havs! I have seen his little Neezer on his show a couple of times so I finally stalked him on myspace and his pup is definitely a Hav!

Here are some pics of Castro


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

i think i'm going to send him a "balls" shirt as i love his show too. hopefully the hav connection will help.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

That is a great idea!! I'm sure he would rock it


----------



## Lolapop (Jul 1, 2010)

I just watched his show and was going to google his dog, now I don't have to. I like him even more now!


----------



## goiter6 (Mar 6, 2010)

I think Castro is testing well with audiences because I have been seeing more of him on the show recently.

Other celebrities that own a Havanese that I haven't seen mentioned in other threads:
Julie Benz (Angel, Desperate Housewives)
Kit Bond (Senator from Missouri)


----------

